# Recommendation for health insurance with some health conditions



## paulmlemay

I'm looking to start the process of buying private health insurance to support my upcoming Visiteur visa application.
My partner and I are in our mid 50's but we both have some ongoing medical needs. Nothing too serious (for example I am treated for migraine headaches). If health insurance costs us a couple of thousand euro a year that's fine, but I don't like the sound of plans that don't cover pre-existing condition. Here in US health insurance under Obamacare is $300 a month each anyway.

Does anyone have any recommendations or advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to take a look at the AARO expat health insurance plan (which is designed to meet visa requirements). 








Plan Summary


AARO provides a reasonably-priced health care plan for Americans living abroad. Available in most countries, the plan provides special features for expat Americans.




aaro.org




On the right side of this page, there is a link to the insurance broker who handles the AARO plan and if you aren't happy with what AARO offers, you might want to contact the broker directly (as they are really familiar with multiple plans for expats and may be able to put something together for your particular needs). They also deal with plans that are "used to" working with English speaking expats so you don't get tied up in French medical terminology and insurance babble in your first months in France.


----------



## BoilingFrog

Do you know of something similar to meet the needs of a UK national making the same move please? I will enter due to my marriage to a French spouse, but until I get French nationality I believe I am obliged to hold health insurance. Beyond what GHIC (EHIC as was) may cover (perhaps nothing if moving country of residence?)


----------



## Bevdeforges

BoilingFrog said:


> I will enter due to my marriage to a French spouse, but until I get French nationality I believe I am obliged to hold health insurance.


No, as the spouse of a French national you can join the French health care system based on your spouse's status. If s/he works, then you can be added to their mutuelle. You definitely do not need French nationality to be included in the health care system. Have your spouse check the Amelie site for details of how one registers one's foreign spouse in the CPAM system.


----------



## BoilingFrog

Bevdeforges said:


> No, as the spouse of a French national you can join the French health care system based on your spouse's status. If s/he works, then you can be added to their mutuelle. You definitely do not need French nationality to be included in the health care system. Have your spouse check the Amelie site for details of how one registers one's foreign spouse in the CPAM system.


I should clarify, that at present we both live in the UK, she hasn't lived or worked in France for many years. In the time between our arrival there (moving to work/live) and her getting work, is it not the case that I will not be covered otherwise? I work as a commuter in Norway. (Frontier worker)


----------



## Bevdeforges

Whether or not she worked before in France is only relevant in that she shouldn't have to apply for a new sécu number. She can and should use the original number she was given. But coverage is based on residence in France, not citizenship - so she will have to have some other sort of health care cover for at least the first 3 months. (With Brexit I'm not sure if the EHIC card is sufficient - possibly not.) You will also need some cover at least for the first 3 months if you will be resident in France. If you have health care through your Norwegian employer, I'm not sure if that counts as there are usually specific requirements regarding a "frontalier" living in specific areas close to the borders with neighboring countries.


----------

